# Quotes for new clothing website



## omaurhie (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there

I've been getting quotes from different freelance web designers from guru.com for a new custom made website. If been quoted 1500 to 2000 dollars. Is this fair. And if there are any web designers you had a good experience with. PLease let me know.

I've looked at numerous threads on the forum to get an idea but most of you creative people seem to be able to make a site by yourself!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats about the going rate if you want someone to do all the work for you. There are other options available if you wish to add the content items yourself. Just have a developer put the "framework" together for you then place all the products into the cart yourself. This is often the most time consuming, thus most expensive part of the site building process. So if you can do it than it usually will save you some serious cash.


----------



## omaurhie (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you. Didnt realise you can do that. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also see my response to this question that you posted in the other thread.



omaurhie said:


> I've been given some quotes for getting a website built from guru.com. I've been quoted 1500 - 2000. All singing and dancing without flash. Is that standard or a bit steep?


Sounds a bit on the higher end but still within the reasonable range.

Depends on what exactly they are doing for that amount though and what your project specs were.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

omaurhie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've been getting quotes from different freelance web designers from guru.com for a new custom made website. If been quoted 1500 to 2000 dollars. Is this fair. And if there are any web designers you had a good experience with. PLease let me know.
> 
> ...


1500-2000 isn't higher end - imo it's lower end. You said custom - well I am absolutely not sure about what you'll get for this little. Also keep in mind, custom means it won't be built on a free e-commerce engine like OS Commerce.


----------



## getxposed (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the guys from the MTGDesignGroup.com their rates are very reasonable 750.00 at the most! Check them out.

getxposed


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds a bit high. What you really want is someone to embed the scripts into your website to add functionality such s a shopping cart and blog. Then you need them to also customize it so it is seamless. Other things like adding stuff can be done yourself. I would say 200-800 is reasonable.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you know exactly what you want; put it out to bid:

Freelance Web Designers and Web Development Outsourcing at Elance

or

Guru.com - The world's largest online marketplace for freelance talent.


----------



## FSP (Aug 9, 2007)

$1,500 - $2,000 is very low for a website. Before you select a vendor you should 

a) Get examples of their work and talk to the their customers 

b) Find sites that you really like and compare them to the quality of work they showed you as examples

c) Find out what is included and what other charges may exist, what pieces you will need to do yourself, etc...

Good luck


----------



## truckmancarr (Sep 11, 2007)

You pretty much get what you pay for. If you go with one of the simple template outfits, I am sure you would get a very presentable site. It would look good and maybe that's all you are wanting. For the real deal for an online store that is kickin and has all the bells and whistles, you could get as much as $30K invested. My son is a web designer and he has some clients that want everything done. They end up with a real turn-key site, but they shell out the cash for it. Bottom line, you can spend about as much as you want depending on what you want to do.


----------

